# crusty skin on face



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

My hedgehog cut himself on the face a little while ago. Now I see no red area but that side of the face has dry, almost crusty patches. He is really grouchy so it takes me a bit of work till he will let me see his face. (so no picture sorry)

He does have dry skin(no quill loss or flaking) he was just scratching a lot.

Anyone ever see this? if so how did you treat?


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Could it be the remnants of "boy time"? 
I don't have a male but I hear an awful lot about crustiness being caused by it. Is it on the fur or the skin?
Other than that I can't really say, as I haven't dealt with much crustiness, sorry


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what this could be. If you could post pictures, maybe someone with more experience could help?


----------



## Jesssoup (Aug 26, 2014)

*crusty face*

I was out of town for a week adn my neighbor took care of my hedgehog Rosalie while I was gone, but when I got home Rosalie had crusts all over her face and partial missing facial hair...I gave her a bath hoping to clean it all off but still some remain by her eyes. Please help


----------

